# Candle Molds



## mountainman (May 23, 2007)

I have a couple of backpacking candle lanterns that I would like to use my several year collection of wax to form into candels to fit (I know that was a horrible sentence, but you get my drift). Odd size- 1 1/4" x 3 1/4" modern taper. Anyone know anywhere I can get a mold, or do I have to buy that expensive silicon goo and make my own?


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

Dadants has a smaller candle mold you might look at:
M03104 - 6” Standard Polyurethane Taper Mold

Make professional quality candles with these molds. A pre-formed hole at the tip of each mold can be wicked with our wicking needle (not included). These molds are self wicking. Simply pull the finished candle out and you pull up a new wick. No seams or trimming necessary. Self sealing base. No need for sealer around the wick. Ship wt. 1 lb $21.95

BM


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I have made candles about this size for a few of my Jewish customers. The candles I made were 5" long and, since there were no molds the size that I needed, I simply bought a standard taper mold and cut it to the size I needed.


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

If nothing else works, you could always dip to get the size you need. I do that quite often for odd size holders.
Candlaman


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

Cut a peice of Pvc tubeing to length and use it.


----------



## mountainman (May 23, 2007)

Alright, I'll tell you what I did. I made a mold by taking wood and drilling out my holes to the right width and depth. I bought some wick and some Release spray. I made what appeared to be some perfect candles. They light fine, but then don't burn nice and bright. After a while, they will be down to barely any flame. I pour off the wax (thinking that I have some impurities in the wax) and the flame jumps up looking great again only to do the same thing in about 20 min. What am I doing wrong? It's probably not grade A wax, but It dosent have great globs of goo in it either.


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like the wick is too small.


----------



## mountainman (May 23, 2007)

Here is the thing, I thought I really oversized it when I got size large wick! Anything else it could be?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

size of wick and width of candle please


----------



## mountainman (May 23, 2007)

The candle diam. is 1.25" and I'm sorry I see no size on the wick save Large in a Yaley brand braided,and bleached wick.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Yaley large wick is not enough
You need a a #2 or #3 square braided wick. Try a #2 first. This also depends on how clean your wax is. Honey can be unseen but still in the wax. 
Each batch of wax from different extractings will be different in the wick size. The key is to test each batch. That is the quirk with natural things. 
Now do not use 2/0 or 3/0.

Crash course in wicks
#1, #2 etc the wick gets larger as the number goes up

1/0, 2/0, 3/0 etc, the wick gets smaller as the number goes up

1/0 and 2/0 are good for tapers and tea lights


----------



## mountainman (May 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the help. I'll try upsizing my wick, will see how it goes.


----------

